# Open C tuning & string gauge?



## mika ale (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi!

I'm working on a heavy blues rock project, my guitars are in open C, so I was planning on making a custom set for my 4 strings bass to have the right tension for this project for a maximum punch for a great attack while playing bass.
If some one can help me, he's welcome...


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 9, 2012)

An Elixir set with .130 for the heaviest gauge will be good enough.


----------



## mika ale (Oct 9, 2012)

maybe for the low C, but, my problem is for the 3rd and the 2nd strings, as the tuning would be C-G-C-G, i could keep my stock High G, but i need to find the right gauges hor the low G and the high C


----------



## Winspear (Oct 9, 2012)

Circle K strings will get you singles for the price of a pack, for a start.
Look in this chart and find strings that give 40-43lb of tension for each note.
http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart.pdf


----------



## Winspear (Oct 9, 2012)

130 86 65 43 looks good

Whilst I do highly recommend Circle K for their quality, these gauges I notice are very similar to the standard 5 string 130 100 85 65 45 or something. So it might be cheaper for you to pick up a common 5 string set from D'addario or something and dump the low E depending!


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 9, 2012)

Complete tension guide and charts: http://www.daddario.com/upload/tension_chart_13934.pdf
You can use the chart for 'XL nickelplated roundwound, long scale' to approximate the tensions of any brand of roundwound.
Since you're in France you may not like CKS shipping costs from the USA. Just design a set using the tension charts and buy single strings. What are your favourite gauges for EADG or your current tuning?

I recommend perhaps 135 90 65 45 for a medium balanced tension of 40-43 pounds on all strings and a nice tight low C.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 9, 2012)

What advantage do you hope to gain by tuning the bass to an open chord? (or in your proposed case, an interval (5th)). Generally speaking open tunings are used (esp in blues) to provide mindlessly easy self accompaniment. They limit on the same principle.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 9, 2012)

The reason I recommended CK over D'addario is that the singles are the same price in sets. Buying singles from D'addario is VERY expensive - Definitely a lot more than CK shipping. I only pay $16 to ship CK's to the U.K. But like I said before, a ordinary 5 string set with the E dumped pretty much fits the bill and is probably cheapest.

I can see the open tuning being useful if you're trying to follow complicated guitar riffs in the same tuning. In fact I do something similar on my bass occasionally. Guitar GDADADE, bass GDADGC - for reaching the low notes, and being able to play the open low D between notes.

I understand a lot of bassists see no reason to tune outside standard regardless of what the guitar is tuned to, but for following modern metal riffs (if that is what you want to do) it really can get impossible if you don't.


----------



## mika ale (Oct 9, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> What advantage do you hope to gain by tuning the bass to an open chord? (or in your proposed case, an interval (5th)). Generally speaking open tunings are used (esp in blues) to provide mindlessly easy self accompaniment. They limit on the same principle.



My advantage? playing on a bass guitar as i play on my guitars, as i'm doing everything by myself and as i don't want to trasnpose it for a 5 strings bass


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 9, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> ...following modern metal riffs (if that is what you want to do) it really can get impossible if you don't.





mika ale said:


> My advantage? playing on a bass guitar as i play on my guitars, as i'm doing everything by myself and as i don't want to trasnpose it for a 5 strings bass



I agree.
Try it in guitar pro if you have that program. Most modern metal transposed to an alternate tuning turns into an impossible mess.
Once you know a song on guitar it is much easier to pick up a bass in the same tuning and play it. A song that uses a lot of open notes between fretted notes becomes a huge pain transposed. For example open notes now must be fretted, you must cover a longer span of the neck or skip multiple strings compared to changing your tuning and playing the same riff as the guitar, which is always more fun imo.

It's more complicated to not spend 30sec and retune

...I'm off topic a bit


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 9, 2012)

That was the best rep I have ever received.


----------

